# Breathing Dragons, The Dark Conspiracy.



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Prologue:
'Theox, data check, i want all details concerning the dissapearance of code platoon Theta Phi Sierra 30.88.19, Kauran Guards.' 'Right way Mi'lord' The servitor heeded the request at an incredible speed, it's cyborg fingers working in mechanical perfection. 'TPS 30,88,19, Posted at Kauran Fex, part of the Covert Division of the Kauran Imperial Resistance. The platoon consisted of 60 active veterans from all fields, most notable, IBT Gelmann former Death korp." "Interesting..." "Indeed Mi'lord, but it doesn't end there, the last sighting of Theta Phi Sierra was at Imperial Dock Marilyn 0200, their noted objective was to secure an imperial package shipped by the Ultramarines chapter, the contents unknown, i apologise mi'lord, thats all we have." "thats well enough Theox, you are dismissed for now." He let out a dissaproving sigh as he ran his fingers through his dirty blonde hair, 'former death korp, specialising in long range weaponary' he compared his thoughts to the captured image of a man like figure sheathed in black carrying a marine issue SV-37 sniper rifle accompanied by two of what seems to be his comrades in arm. He took his time observing the digital image, displayed on a massive monitor, caught by a scouting probe.He ran his scans over the image when something made his eyes flinch, as he suddenly spots a very faint outline, a silhoutte more so of two massive bodies behind the three assumed snipers. The sudden thought "could that be a space marine" raced through his brain over and over again, 'Theox! run negatives through this image and see if you can emphasize area '301.2 x 401.2.' 'right away mi'lord.' As the image slowly revealed its once hidden contents, Lord Chassier began shivering in a state of shock. 's-ss-space marine..' stuttered the servitor. He couldn't believe his eyes, 'Theox, can you identify the chapter these marines are from?' he lighted a stub and took a deep breath in 'right away mi'lord, scanning in progress' 'match found, the imperial archives proved useful, the marine is from a 'rogue' chapter called The Blood Mongers who are in direct association with sister chapter The Blitzkrieg Vanguard. The ones who massacred the entire population in Leviathan O3.' he exhaled in an awkwardly calm fashion 'secure all lines Theox, contact the Inquisition now.'


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Chapter one: The Dissapearance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Look at them, the infidels, rotting the planet away with corruption, Brother Xanxus, we must bring this up to Lord Ivan!' 'Lotris, you're spirit is still young, but have you given your words any thought? With a little observation you will understand that our resources are limited after the break we made from the Imperial Index, our actions were decisive and thus we had succeeded but left us in a fragile condition. put your worries to a rest and trust in Ivan brother, for he will guide us to a new light.' Xanxus proceeded to meditate in the 'Mirrored Reflection ( a room to pray and reflect thoughts located in the back of the Maiden Of Light ) Brother Lotris, still with a concerned face, he gazed down upon the planet in conflict, Ixia Primus. He smashed his fists against the wall as he thought to himself 'why do i feel helpless, we left in the hope of bringing unconditioned justice to all in need yet we are hovering above a planet that is falling apart in a camoflauge. Is this what you wanted Ivan?' The restless marine walked out of the observation deck with a heart in utter mess and struggling to overcome the thoughts that would have him deemed a heretic and shunned by his brothers.

Xanxus sighed 'Brother Lotris, your lack of confidence in the actions of our saviour, has there any reason behind it?' The solid words stopped brought Lotris's exit to a halt. 'Where is the honor behind this brother? we are watching others suffer when we ourselves, the promised ones are hiding?' 'you fool, you fail to understand and to see the picture we are painting and the restless heart you have have blinded you from your senses. Tell me what good would bring the people of Ixia Primus if attack now? 200 marines that lack the resolve to fight and each one carrying only one bolter round. TELL ME WHAT GOOD THAT WOULD BRING?' Lotris failed in his attempt to subdue his anger and with the fire without reason lit in the depths of his heart he cursed his superior which led him to being punched in the guts by the irritated Xanxus. 'Don't test my patience Mawari Lotris, and because of the irrational act you had just comitted, you will be held in the isolated chamber until further notice.' 

Lotris understood well enough that whatever he himself tries to do now is futile against the marine who saved his life many a time on the battlefield. The eyes xanxus had now were different from the mellow obsidian colour before, his eyes had turned into a fiery red and the man himself smells of a killing intent. It's hard to think that a once peaceful, wise and calm man could completely change into something so fearsome and terryfying, but the foundation of this fear was based entirely on rationality and reason. He breathed heavily in an attempt to calm down 'Darthia, Thesthin, remove Mawari Lotris's weaponary and have him locked in the Isolation Chamber until further notification. The two 'bodyguards' were will hidden, even the sharp eyes of Lotris didn't spot them yet they were now walking towards him with chains and handcuffs. 'take the time to reflect upon your mistakes, i hope you'll come to your senses.' 

Hours after, 'CODE NULL, ALL CAPTAINS AND TACTICAL ADVISORS REPORT TO SHIP SECTION 0-47 FOR AN EMERGENCY MEETING. MARINES ON DECKS 3, 7 AND 9, ARM YOURSELVES, YOU HAVE PERMISSION TO ACCESS THE AMMUNITION STOCK ROOM.' The alarm rang loud and long, all staff and marines who were notified rushed around frantically around the ship 'THIS IS NOT A DRILL' Xanxus laughed at the last line as he put on his lavishly decorated AEGIS XVII armor and donned his jet black cape. His armor adorned with countless scripts and scrolls, he was a grand marine, elegant in every way. He walked down the corridor towards the emergency briefing room wondering what this ruckus was about. 'Brother Xanxus' said Ivan, in a voice that was as smooth as oil on warm leather and as fearsome as the thunder. 'Mi'lord, with all due respect, i would like to know the condition of the situation and why it requires the mobilisation of our finest.' Xanxus inquired in the calm and sturdy manner that he has perfected. 'We shall discuss this when all captains arrive Xanxus, but i assure you that the given objective will require very delicate and experienced hands to accomplish' The expression Ivan wore while he spoke to xanxus was a mixture of kindness, arrogance and of divine reason. Xanxus struggled to find a reply and decided to obediently do as he was told, he watches as captain after captain make their way into the now crowded briefing room. As soon as everyone was there, the room fell into complete silence as everyone waited to hear the situation that required the Chapters most honored to march into action. "Captains, i know that you are all aware of the fact that after the seperation from the Index Astartes, we have been cut off to our resources and our military fighting force are limited. But we must not, amidst this chaos, forget the reason of why WE left. We left to bring Justice to all those in need regardless of affliliation and to purge the heretics who once endangered our almighty saviour, the emperor himself. We will silence all xenos in a conquest that begins this day, on Ixia Primus. Since we dont have enough men to bring a full on assault to the gates of Ixia, and spreading our men into tactical squadrons will risk the chance of being cut off and singled out, leaving us only one option.' The captains were all quiet, with cautious eyes they were anxious to hear Ivan's final option. 'We must recruit from the elite TPS, the platoon of veteran soliders from the nearby planet of Kauran.' Whispers between the officers and captains now filled the room, 'Lord Ivan, that's absurd, if the plan fails we ourselves, risk being discovered by the inquisition and who knows what the else!' 'Brothers, we're here to make a difference and if we only know how to hide, when and where will our conquest of crusading justice begin? The oppurtunity is now, and our best of the best are being administered to their designated drop pods as we speak. Once the TPS have -' Ivan was cut off by one of the more senior of tactical advisors 'with all due respect lord ivan, what makes you think the TPS would lend into us?' Ivan let out a tamed smile ' as our situation itself is dire, we plan on using the files that have set me free from my false imprisonment, they will become OUR soliders. We cannot afford to fail!'

end of part 1 (of chapter 1)


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ei there.... Just scanned through your work... And I saw some mistakes that I might advise you to improve on... Pls. divide your works into paragraphs... Place some indention and align left to make it easier for readers to scan through your work... And mind your pacing... When sentences are grouped into one long paragraph... It gives the impression that the pacing is continuous and constant all throughout the story, even when you jumped to another scene...

This is just about the Prologue...
- Remember that prologues serves as teasers to entice readers into wanting to read more of your works... Give importance to this because after reading your prologue, I felt that I wasn't interested in reading your next installment... Don't get me wrong... I'm actually interested.... I'm just telling you the effect that your prologue had on me... Hope you'll understand...

I'll read chapter one tom:victory:...


----------

